# Best way to bring and use 110v products



## cdccooner (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, I should be packing soon for my move to Al Ain and was wondering if it is difficult using 110v products in a 220v system, I am sure there are transformers available but have heard a lot about power surges and electronics being rendered useless. I dont know if there are any products I shouldn't bring, ie. LED tv, microwave, etc. and am looking for advice (hopefully someone will say no hairdryers and my wife won't be able to bring her ear shattering, shrill, banshee screaming hairdryer)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have used transformers for the past year and a half. Had no issues. Dont buy the cheap chinese crap and pay for decent transformers. If you are shipping from the usa in containers, then suggest buying them thre and putting them in the container. For the tv, if you already own it then ?? but keep in mind that they use a different system and you will have to get something that switches it to the PAL (i think that is what it is) and that is not cheap to do (think like one hundred dollars or so).


----------



## sentron (Jul 21, 2011)

You need to buy an adapter (or more if you intend to bring your home appliances). I had no issues with my laptop.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Does the PAL tv format present any issues if we have a good transformer and converter?


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

rickzski said:


> Does the PAL tv format present any issues if we have a good transformer and converter?


FWIW, I could never get any of my TV's from the US to work over here. Now my TV's were about 8-10 years old, and were the box (CRT) type TV's. You could see the picture, but with a ton of flicker.


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, I'm reviving this old one so here goes. I've been speaking with a school, who shall remain nameless, to start as an administrator. I'm not going/coming for money but the experience an perhaps adventure. So question is do I bring, or buy there? I have to leave in 10 days. 

1. Computer/laptop
2. TV, I have several here ranging from 32" to 55".
3. Gaming console? my kids love PS3 and figure it would be one way to connect. I know there's a 9 hour time difference. 
4. iPod, iPad, iPhone? Yes I have them all and don't think I could live without. 

I have arranged for a sling box (thanks Jinxgirl) for TV, figure I'll DVR football (NFL Season Ticket).

What about batteries, are they available there?
I see you have IKEA, and plan to get any necessary "throw away" furniture there that I need/ want. Been told my apartment is in Mohammed Bin Zahid City and is furnished but no clear explanation of what that means. What the heck is a Maids room? The neighborhood seems a little dreary from Google Earth.


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

Midlifer said:


> Okay, I'm reviving this old one so here goes. I've been speaking with a school, who shall remain nameless, to start as an administrator. I'm not going/coming for money but the experience an perhaps adventure. So question is do I bring, or buy there? I have to leave in 10 days.
> 
> 1. Computer/laptop
> 2. TV, I have several here ranging from 32" to 55".
> ...


1. I brought all of my laptops/computers and they work fine.
2. Like I said above, I brought my TV's from the States and I wouldn't recommend doing this as they are designed to accept NTSC and not PAL. See more info here.
3. Brought my Wii - the games here are only made for this region and are coded for PAL and not NTSC (like your TV's). So I could only play the games I brought with me or had shipped from the states.
4.Yes bring them - I brought all my Apple products over.

Yes batteries are available here. Anything specific you are looking for?

A maids room is a very small cramped space where you can house your maid. Use it as a storage closet, and hire someone to come a few times a week to clean.

Mohammed Bin Zayed City is rather dreary from what I can remember passing by it. You are well outside the city and behind Mussafah - Abu Dhabi's industrial area. I would say the satellite images you are viewing are probably a few years old and there is much more construction going on and it's more than likely more built up. However, I don't think it's a very desirable place to live. Will you be commuting into the city?

I am jealous that you'll be getting a Slingbox. Now that OSN has killed FoxSports HD I cannot get any football....

Good luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That area is quite busy with villas being built. It really depends where they are putting you in the area, and the building/place. Hope you have a vehicle.


----------



## Frtiz (Aug 10, 2012)

I have had no problems with my phone/laptop. I find most satellite photos are at least a year old so it might be a bit better when you arrive.


----------

